

Ask HN: Fast HTTP server for Windows - sangupta

I need a fast HTTP server for Windows which can proxy between 7 different applications and 3 different hosts. 5 of these apps are deployed on Tomcat. nginx, lighttpd are not directly available for Windows. Apache HTTPD seems slow due when huge number of connections are made as it creates a new thread.
======
benologist
What about the built in IIS web server?

~~~
sangupta
I don't have much experience with IIS, do you think it will be able to handle
load as that of httpd, nginx, etc?

~~~
benologist
I have seen IIS handle 1000s of requests per second using .NET.

~~~
sangupta
Sorry, but my code is in Java, C++ and static files.

~~~
benologist
You can probably run them all through IIS, I know you can do Java, PHP etc and
of course static files everything can handle.

Is there a reason you're going with Windows when it sounds like your
experience is with other platforms? The best platform is the one you know
best.

------
mbonaci
node.js?

~~~
sangupta
Isn't node.js for building apps, than being used as a static file server and
reverse-proxy?

